# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Tears in the Darkness

## julianne

For those of you interested in World War II history and, in particular, the War in the Pacific, this non-fiction book by Michael and Elizabeth Norman is excellent. Many have told the story of the Bataan Death March but usually the emphasis is on the march. This book covers the march and its aftermath, the brutal conditions of captivity. Seen though the eyes of a survivor who lived many years afterwards, the tale is riveting and spares no one. 

The authors have been immersed in their subject for many years--Elizabeth write the book "We Band of Angels" about the nurses of Bataan. This isn't a frothy beach read but it is a worthwhile time investment.

----------


## andynap

Julianne- if you and Dan are into that period have you tuned in to Pacific on HBO?

----------


## MIke R

WWII and Vietnam books are very popular lately....


The Things They Carried 
by 
Tim O'Brien is a good one

and this is hot right now

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Hel...SRI=the+helmet

----------


## julianne

Yes. It's amazing. My father served in the Pacific theater for the entire war.

----------


## julianne

Mike, Thanks. I'll check them out. I'm fascinated by that period since I lived in it as a child in Washington, DC.

----------


## MIke R

have you read Suite Francais and Women in Berlin?

----------


## julianne

Yes to both. You can tell where I'm coming from!

----------


## MIke R

hmmm..I'll browse through my section tomorrow and see if I can find something that perhaps you haven't read...but Helmet as a Pillow is hot right now

----------


## phil62

Mike I read a terridic Bataan book about 5 years ago-I think the title is THE GHOST SOLDIERS, by Hampton Sides. Amy

----------


## tim

Julia, you might be interested in _The Good German_ by Joseph Kanon and anything by Alan Furst.

----------


## phil62

Tim, all good. I agree with your choices here. Amy

----------


## julianne

Thanks, Tim. I read _The Good German_ and am also an Alan Furst fan.

----------


## NYCFred

Flyboys 

I had an uncle in the Pacific. this book is absolutely chilling. The barbarism of the Japanese...

----------


## MIke R

Julia...I took a look through my inventory and these books came up...might be worth a look

With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa 
by E. B. Sledge


Islands of the Damned: A Marine at War in the Pacific by R. V. Burgin


    *

----------


## julianne

Mike, You're the best! Many thanks. I'll see if I can find these at the Library. Somehow, when you have had a real connection to a certain period of history, the research and reading is all the more engrossing.

----------

